# ملخص ملف فرصة استثمار صناعية



## zayed all najjar (15 أبريل 2007)

*حواجز بحرية من المطاط المعاد تشكيله*

*<H1 dir=rtl style="MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt">حواجز بحرية من المطاط المعاد تشكيله*


المشــــروع : مشروع جديد ومستقل [يمكن إضافته إلى مشروع قائم].
مواصفات المنتج : 
vالـوصـف : حواجز بحرية عالية الجودة من رقائق المطاط، يتم إنتاجها من فضلات إطارات الشاحنات المتوفرة محليا. في البداية يركز المشروع على الأنواع الشائعة الاستخدام بالمنطقة (الحواجز البحرية) وحسب المواصفات الأمريكية.
الإنتـــــاج : 
vالإنتاج السنوي : 1.089 طن.
عائد المبيعات : 2.18 مليون دولار أمريكي [سعر تسليم المصنع].
vعدد الورديات : 2
vعدد أيام التشغيل في السنة : 300
التسـويــق :
vالمنطقة الجغرافية : الإمارات : 37% مجلس التعاون: (46%) التصدير : (17%).
vالاستخدامات / قنوات البيع : حواجز البحرية (للأرصفة والسفن) حواجز الطرق، الخ…
سلطات الموانئ، كبار المستخدمين ومالكي السفن، وكلاء التصدير، موقع الإنترنت.
vحجم السوق الخليجي (1997) : الإمارات : 400 طن دول الخليج الأخرى : 600 طن
vحجم السوق المحتملة (2000) : الإمارات : 950 طن دول الخليج الأخرى : 1.300 طن
vحجم أسواق التصدير : كبيرة ولكن لم يتم بحثها.
التكنولوجيا :
vالنـوع : غير مملوكة، ناضجة، متطورة، تشغيل بالدفعات ، آلية جزئيا.
vوصف عملية الإنتاج : تصميم ورسم المنتج، تقطيع وتخريم فضلات الإطارات، تقطيع وتخريم قواطع الفولاذ، لولبة القضبان، تجميع المواد والتشطيب، ضبط الجودة، التخزين والتوزيع.
vالمصـادر : مالكو التقنية، موردو المعدات.
المواد الخام :
vالمستوردة : غير هامة.
vالمحلية / الخليجية : فضلات إطارات الشاحنات، قواطع الفولاذ العادي.
الخدمات :
vالكهرباء : 156 كيلووات ساعة/طن، 170.000 كيلووات ساعة/السنة.
vالمـاء (للشرب والتبريد) : 3 متر مكعب/طن، 2.900 متر مكعب/السنة.
vالوقـود (زيت الوقود) : غير مطلوب.
القوى العاملة :
vالمجموع : 52
vالإدارة : 10
v الإنتاج : 42 [50% عمالة ماهرة].
الاستثمارات :
*المكون الأجنبي (مليون دولار)*
*درهم إماراتي (مليون)*
دولار أمريكي (مليون)
بند التكلفة
1.99​11.21​3.05​المجموع (بدون الأرض)
1.80​6.89​1.87​الآلات والمعدات والتركيب
0.00​2.50​0.68​المباني والمنشآت المدنية
0.10​0.98​0.27​تكاليف ما قبل الإنتاج*
0.09​0.84​0.23​رأس المال العامل​ 
فترة الإنشاء : 12 شهرا.
ربحية المشروع :
vمؤشرات الربحية : 36% = IRR(1) 27% = IRR(E)(2) 29-38% = ROI(3)
vصافي القيمة الحالية NPV(4) : 4.32 مليون دولار أمريكي – (15.85 مليون درهم إماراتي).
vالتدفقات النقدية (السنة الخامسة): 1.15 مليون دولار أمريكي – (4.23 مليون درهم إماراتي).
vأرباح التشغيل* (السنة الخامسة): 0.90 مليون دولار أمريكي – (3.32 مليون درهم إماراتي). 
vهـامش التشغيل(5) : 42%.
 سعر البيع (تسليم المصنع) : 2000 دولار أمريكي/الطن (7.340 درهم إماراتي/الطن).​​</H1>
المشــــروع : مشروع جديد ومستقل [يمكن إضافته إلى مشروع قائم].
مواصفات المنتج : 
vالـوصـف : حواجز بحرية عالية الجودة من رقائق المطاط، يتم إنتاجها من فضلات إطارات الشاحنات المتوفرة محليا. في البداية يركز المشروع على الأنواع الشائعة الاستخدام بالمنطقة (الحواجز البحرية) وحسب المواصفات الأمريكية.
الإنتـــــاج : 
vالإنتاج السنوي : 1.089 طن.
عائد المبيعات : 2.18 مليون دولار أمريكي [سعر تسليم المصنع].
vعدد الورديات : 2
vعدد أيام التشغيل في السنة : 300
التسـويــق :
vالمنطقة الجغرافية : الإمارات : 37% مجلس التعاون: (46%) التصدير : (17%).
vالاستخدامات / قنوات البيع : حواجز البحرية (للأرصفة والسفن) حواجز الطرق، الخ…
سلطات الموانئ، كبار المستخدمين ومالكي السفن، وكلاء التصدير، موقع الإنترنت.
vحجم السوق الخليجي (1997) : الإمارات : 400 طن دول الخليج الأخرى : 600 طن
vحجم السوق المحتملة (2000) : الإمارات : 950 طن دول الخليج الأخرى : 1.300 طن
vحجم أسواق التصدير : كبيرة ولكن لم يتم بحثها.
التكنولوجيا :
vالنـوع : غير مملوكة، ناضجة، متطورة، تشغيل بالدفعات ، آلية جزئيا.
vوصف عملية الإنتاج : تصميم ورسم المنتج، تقطيع وتخريم فضلات الإطارات، تقطيع وتخريم قواطع الفولاذ، لولبة القضبان، تجميع المواد والتشطيب، ضبط الجودة، التخزين والتوزيع.
vالمصـادر : مالكو التقنية، موردو المعدات.
المواد الخام :
vالمستوردة : غير هامة.
vالمحلية / الخليجية : فضلات إطارات الشاحنات، قواطع الفولاذ العادي.
الخدمات :
vالكهرباء : 156 كيلووات ساعة/طن، 170.000 كيلووات ساعة/السنة.
vالمـاء (للشرب والتبريد) : 3 متر مكعب/طن، 2.900 متر مكعب/السنة.
vالوقـود (زيت الوقود) : غير مطلوب.
القوى العاملة :
vالمجموع : 52
vالإدارة : 10
v الإنتاج : 42 [50% عمالة ماهرة].
الاستثمارات :
*المكون الأجنبي (مليون دولار)*
*درهم إماراتي (مليون)*
دولار أمريكي (مليون)
بند التكلفة
1.99​11.21​3.05​المجموع (بدون الأرض)
1.80​6.89​1.87​الآلات والمعدات والتركيب
0.00​2.50​0.68​المباني والمنشآت المدنية
0.10​0.98​0.27​تكاليف ما قبل الإنتاج*
0.09​0.84​0.23​رأس المال العامل​ 
فترة الإنشاء : 12 شهرا.
ربحية المشروع :
vمؤشرات الربحية : 36% = IRR(1) 27% = IRR(E)(2) 29-38% = ROI(3)
vصافي القيمة الحالية NPV(4) : 4.32 مليون دولار أمريكي – (15.85 مليون درهم إماراتي).
vالتدفقات النقدية (السنة الخامسة): 1.15 مليون دولار أمريكي – (4.23 مليون درهم إماراتي).
vأرباح التشغيل* (السنة الخامسة): 0.90 مليون دولار أمريكي – (3.32 مليون درهم إماراتي). 
vهـامش التشغيل(5) : 42%.
 سعر البيع (تسليم المصنع) : 2000 دولار أمريكي/الطن (7.340 درهم إماراتي/الطن).​​


----------



## zayed all najjar (15 أبريل 2007)

*خراطيم الري بالتنقيط من المطاط المعاد تدويره*

خراطيم الري بالتنقيط من المطاط المعاد تدويره​

* بيانات أساسية عن المشروع :

*الإنتاج*​ 
1.2 مليون مترا / سنة
*المبيعات*​ 
0.50 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية*​ 
1.02 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*العمالة*​ 
5
*معدل العائد الداخلي "مؤشر الربحية"*​ 
21%​ 


* الإطار العام للمشروع : يعتمد هذا المشروع على تقنية حديثة يتم بموجبها إنتاج نوع مبتكر وجديد من خراطيم الري بالتنقيط. 

* المنتجات والمواصفات : تتراوح أقطار خراطيم الري بين (13-16 ملم)، [المسامية 2.9-1.9]، بينما تبلغ أقطار خراطيم التهوية (13، 16 و50 ملم) [المسامية 2.0-1.0] وهي تطابق أعلى المواصفات العالمية. وتستغل الخراطيم "الفعل الشعري" للتربة المسامية (ضغط منخفض للغاية)، وتوفر هذه الطريقة 70% من مياه الري مقارنة بالطرق التقليدية، وهو ما يناسب ظروف منطقة الخليج المناخية.

* المواد الأولية : المطاط المدور (درجة نعومة 30) والبولي إيثيلين. وكلاهما متوفر بأسعار تنافسية في دول المنطقة.

* المشروع : يتكون المشروع من خلاط للمواد، وماكينة بثق 80 ملم مع عرف ضغط وتبريد، بالإضافة إلى آلة تخريم، ويمكن استخدام ماكينة البثق لإنتاج منتجات أخرى، كأجزاء السيارات ومتطلبات صناعة الصقل، غير ذلك من أنابيب الغاز ومعابر للأسلاك الكهربائية.

* التقنية : التقنية جديدة ومتطورة، وطريقة التصنيع على دفعات وهي آلية، والتقنية مملوكة ومتوفرة بموجب الترخيص.

* الجوانب البيئية : إن طريقة التصنيع لا ينتج عنها أية نفايات ضارة، والمياه المستخدمة يعاد تدويرها، كذلك يعاد تدوير بقايا العملية الإنتاجية، والمنتج النهائي من المطاط المعاد تدويره 100%. بالتالي فإن المشروع يساعد في التخلص من الإطارات المستعملة في دول الخليج والتي هي في ازدياد مستمر، كما يمكن استخدام هذه الخراطيم في استخدام المياه المنزلية المستخدمة من الغسالات في ري الحدائق وبذلك يتم ترشيد استهلاك المياه.

* الأسواق : سوف توجه منتجات المشروع إلى أسواق دول المجلس، حيث لا يكفي الإنتاج الحالي من خراطيم الري لتلبية الطلب الخليجي، وسوف يواجه المشروع منافسة من المنتجات المستوردة، إلا أن مستوى الجودة وتعدد الاستخدامات وعمره الافتراضي الذي يتجاوز الخمس سنوات سوف يقوي المركز التنافسي لمنتجات المشروع(××××××××××) يمنع وضع ارقام الهواتف

* بيانات أساسية عن المشروع :

*الإنتاج*​ 
1.2 مليون مترا / سنة
*المبيعات*​ 
0.50 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية*​ 
1.02 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*العمالة*​ 
5
*معدل العائد الداخلي "مؤشر الربحية"*​ 
21%​ 


* الإطار العام للمشروع : يعتمد هذا المشروع على تقنية حديثة يتم بموجبها إنتاج نوع مبتكر وجديد من خراطيم الري بالتنقيط. 

* المنتجات والمواصفات : تتراوح أقطار خراطيم الري بين (13-16 ملم)، [المسامية 2.9-1.9]، بينما تبلغ أقطار خراطيم التهوية (13، 16 و50 ملم) [المسامية 2.0-1.0] وهي تطابق أعلى المواصفات العالمية. وتستغل الخراطيم "الفعل الشعري" للتربة المسامية (ضغط منخفض للغاية)، وتوفر هذه الطريقة 70% من مياه الري مقارنة بالطرق التقليدية، وهو ما يناسب ظروف منطقة الخليج المناخية.

* المواد الأولية : المطاط المدور (درجة نعومة 30) والبولي إيثيلين. وكلاهما متوفر بأسعار تنافسية في دول المنطقة.

* المشروع : يتكون المشروع من خلاط للمواد، وماكينة بثق 80 ملم مع عرف ضغط وتبريد، بالإضافة إلى آلة تخريم، ويمكن استخدام ماكينة البثق لإنتاج منتجات أخرى، كأجزاء السيارات ومتطلبات صناعة الصقل، غير ذلك من أنابيب الغاز ومعابر للأسلاك الكهربائية.

* التقنية : التقنية جديدة ومتطورة، وطريقة التصنيع على دفعات وهي آلية، والتقنية مملوكة ومتوفرة بموجب الترخيص.

* الجوانب البيئية : إن طريقة التصنيع لا ينتج عنها أية نفايات ضارة، والمياه المستخدمة يعاد تدويرها، كذلك يعاد تدوير بقايا العملية الإنتاجية، والمنتج النهائي من المطاط المعاد تدويره 100%. بالتالي فإن المشروع يساعد في التخلص من الإطارات المستعملة في دول الخليج والتي هي في ازدياد مستمر، كما يمكن استخدام هذه الخراطيم في استخدام المياه المنزلية المستخدمة من الغسالات في ري الحدائق وبذلك يتم ترشيد استهلاك المياه.

* الأسواق : سوف توجه منتجات المشروع إلى أسواق دول المجلس، حيث لا يكفي الإنتاج الحالي من خراطيم الري لتلبية الطلب الخليجي، وسوف يواجه المشروع منافسة من المنتجات المستوردة، إلا أن مستوى الجودة وتعدد الاستخدامات وعمره الافتراضي الذي يتجاوز الخمس سنوات سوف يقوي المركز التنافسي لمنتجات المشروع(×××××××××)يمنع وضع ارقام الهواتف


----------



## zayed all najjar (15 أبريل 2007)

*تدوير الإطارات المستعملة*

تدوير الإطارات المستعملة​

* بيانات أساسية عن المشروع :

*الإنتاج*​ 
8.550 طن / سنة
*المبيعات*​ 
2.22 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية*​ 
6.57 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*العمالة*​ 
15
*معدل العائد الداخلي "مؤشر الربحية"*​ 
15%​ 

* الإطار العام للمشروع : هناك إدراك متزايد في دول مجلس التعاون لمشكلة معالجة الكميات المتزايدة من الإطارات المستعملة والتي تتفاقم سنويا، وهذا المشروع من المشروعات الضرورية لتنظيف البيئة واحد من مصادر النفايات بها، ويعد حلقة وصل بين العديد من الصناعات الخلفية في سلسلة الصناعات المطاطية. 

* المنتجات والمواصفات : عند إعادة تدوير إطارات السيارات يتم استعادة مجموعتين من المواد، أولهما فتات المطاط (حبيبات 2-30 ملم)، وثانيهما خردة الحديد. أما فتات المطاط فسوف يستخدم في صناعة الخراطيم والمركبات غير الصلدة والمسطحات الرياضية والمنتجات الخاصة بتنظيم المرور والأرضيات بشكل عام، أما خردة الحديد فيمكن بيعها في سوق الخردة.

* المواد الأولية : إطارات الشاحنات والحافلات المستعملة المتولدة في دولة الكويت، والتي يتم جمعها من نقاط مختلفة ومن ثم شحنها إلى المصنع.

* المشروع : متوسط الحجم، بطاقة إنتاجية تبلغ 2 طن / ساعة من المنتجات المختلفة، كثيف استخدام رأس المال، ومرن بحيث يمكن إنتاج تشكيلة مختلفة الأحجام من حبيبات المطاط.

* التقنية : التقنية حديثة، وتحقق استعادة تامة وفصل المواد، وتعطي مرونة في إنتاج مختلف أحجام حبيبات المطاط، طريقة التصنيع مستمرة مع أنظمة تحكم آلية بالكامل، التقنية مملوكة ومتوفرة بموجب ترخيص مع حق المعرفة لتشغيل المصنع كجزء من اتفاقية الترخيص وعقد شراء المعدات.

* الجوانب البيئية : المشروع صديق للبيئة، وينتج منتجات مفيدة من نفايات ضارة. والمنتج وطريقة التصنيع تتوافقان مع مبادئ برنامج الأمم المتحدة للإنتاج النظيف، كما أن هذه المنتجات يمكن إعادة تدويرها مرة أخرى.

* الأسواق : سوف توجه منتجات المشروع نحو السوق الكويتية، والهدف منه تزويد مشروعات صناعات المطاط اللاحقة الجديدة بالمواد الأولية الأساسية، ومن الممكن عند قيام هذه المشروعات أن يتم استهلاك كل الإنتاج من المطاط في الكويت، ومن ثم يعمد إلى تصدير الفائض.

* الطاقة الإنتاجية : تبلغ الطاقـة الإنتاجيـة الإجماليـة للمشروع حوالي 8.550 طن / السنة في ورديتي عمـل، منها حوالـي 5.050 طن من فتات المطاط، وحوالي 3.500 طن من خردة الحديد.

* مصادر التقنية والمشاركة : التقنية من المملكة المتحدة، ويمكن الحصول على التقنية "بما فيها التدريب" كجزء من عقد شراء المعدات لإعادة التدوير وتطبيقات الصناعات اللاحقة.(××××××)zayed يمنع وضع ارقام الهواتف

* بيانات أساسية عن المشروع :

*الإنتاج*​ 
8.550 طن / سنة
*المبيعات*​ 
2.22 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية*​ 
6.57 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*العمالة*​ 
15
*معدل العائد الداخلي "مؤشر الربحية"*​ 
15%​ 

* الإطار العام للمشروع : هناك إدراك متزايد في دول مجلس التعاون لمشكلة معالجة الكميات المتزايدة من الإطارات المستعملة والتي تتفاقم سنويا، وهذا المشروع من المشروعات الضرورية لتنظيف البيئة واحد من مصادر النفايات بها، ويعد حلقة وصل بين العديد من الصناعات الخلفية في سلسلة الصناعات المطاطية. 

* المنتجات والمواصفات : عند إعادة تدوير إطارات السيارات يتم استعادة مجموعتين من المواد، أولهما فتات المطاط (حبيبات 2-30 ملم)، وثانيهما خردة الحديد. أما فتات المطاط فسوف يستخدم في صناعة الخراطيم والمركبات غير الصلدة والمسطحات الرياضية والمنتجات الخاصة بتنظيم المرور والأرضيات بشكل عام، أما خردة الحديد فيمكن بيعها في سوق الخردة.

* المواد الأولية : إطارات الشاحنات والحافلات المستعملة المتولدة في دولة الكويت، والتي يتم جمعها من نقاط مختلفة ومن ثم شحنها إلى المصنع.

* المشروع : متوسط الحجم، بطاقة إنتاجية تبلغ 2 طن / ساعة من المنتجات المختلفة، كثيف استخدام رأس المال، ومرن بحيث يمكن إنتاج تشكيلة مختلفة الأحجام من حبيبات المطاط.

* التقنية : التقنية حديثة، وتحقق استعادة تامة وفصل المواد، وتعطي مرونة في إنتاج مختلف أحجام حبيبات المطاط، طريقة التصنيع مستمرة مع أنظمة تحكم آلية بالكامل، التقنية مملوكة ومتوفرة بموجب ترخيص مع حق المعرفة لتشغيل المصنع كجزء من اتفاقية الترخيص وعقد شراء المعدات.

* الجوانب البيئية : المشروع صديق للبيئة، وينتج منتجات مفيدة من نفايات ضارة. والمنتج وطريقة التصنيع تتوافقان مع مبادئ برنامج الأمم المتحدة للإنتاج النظيف، كما أن هذه المنتجات يمكن إعادة تدويرها مرة أخرى.

* الأسواق : سوف توجه منتجات المشروع نحو السوق الكويتية، والهدف منه تزويد مشروعات صناعات المطاط اللاحقة الجديدة بالمواد الأولية الأساسية، ومن الممكن عند قيام هذه المشروعات أن يتم استهلاك كل الإنتاج من المطاط في الكويت، ومن ثم يعمد إلى تصدير الفائض.

* الطاقة الإنتاجية : تبلغ الطاقـة الإنتاجيـة الإجماليـة للمشروع حوالي 8.550 طن / السنة في ورديتي عمـل، منها حوالـي 5.050 طن من فتات المطاط، وحوالي 3.500 طن من خردة الحديد.

* مصادر التقنية والمشاركة : التقنية من المملكة المتحدة، ويمكن الحصول على التقنية "بما فيها التدريب" كجزء من عقد شراء المعدات لإعادة التدوير وتطبيقات الصناعات اللاحقة.(×××××××)zayed يمنع وضع ارقام الهواتف

* بيانات أساسية عن المشروع :

*الإنتاج*​ 
8.550 طن / سنة
*المبيعات*​ 
2.22 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية*​ 
6.57 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*العمالة*​ 
15
*معدل العائد الداخلي "مؤشر الربحية"*​ 
15%​ 

* الإطار العام للمشروع : هناك إدراك متزايد في دول مجلس التعاون لمشكلة معالجة الكميات المتزايدة من الإطارات المستعملة والتي تتفاقم سنويا، وهذا المشروع من المشروعات الضرورية لتنظيف البيئة واحد من مصادر النفايات بها، ويعد حلقة وصل بين العديد من الصناعات الخلفية في سلسلة الصناعات المطاطية. 

* المنتجات والمواصفات : عند إعادة تدوير إطارات السيارات يتم استعادة مجموعتين من المواد، أولهما فتات المطاط (حبيبات 2-30 ملم)، وثانيهما خردة الحديد. أما فتات المطاط فسوف يستخدم في صناعة الخراطيم والمركبات غير الصلدة والمسطحات الرياضية والمنتجات الخاصة بتنظيم المرور والأرضيات بشكل عام، أما خردة الحديد فيمكن بيعها في سوق الخردة.

* المواد الأولية : إطارات الشاحنات والحافلات المستعملة المتولدة في دولة الكويت، والتي يتم جمعها من نقاط مختلفة ومن ثم شحنها إلى المصنع.

* المشروع : متوسط الحجم، بطاقة إنتاجية تبلغ 2 طن / ساعة من المنتجات المختلفة، كثيف استخدام رأس المال، ومرن بحيث يمكن إنتاج تشكيلة مختلفة الأحجام من حبيبات المطاط.

* التقنية : التقنية حديثة، وتحقق استعادة تامة وفصل المواد، وتعطي مرونة في إنتاج مختلف أحجام حبيبات المطاط، طريقة التصنيع مستمرة مع أنظمة تحكم آلية بالكامل، التقنية مملوكة ومتوفرة بموجب ترخيص مع حق المعرفة لتشغيل المصنع كجزء من اتفاقية الترخيص وعقد شراء المعدات.

* الجوانب البيئية : المشروع صديق للبيئة، وينتج منتجات مفيدة من نفايات ضارة. والمنتج وطريقة التصنيع تتوافقان مع مبادئ برنامج الأمم المتحدة للإنتاج النظيف، كما أن هذه المنتجات يمكن إعادة تدويرها مرة أخرى.

* الأسواق : سوف توجه منتجات المشروع نحو السوق الكويتية، والهدف منه تزويد مشروعات صناعات المطاط اللاحقة الجديدة بالمواد الأولية الأساسية، ومن الممكن عند قيام هذه المشروعات أن يتم استهلاك كل الإنتاج من المطاط في الكويت، ومن ثم يعمد إلى تصدير الفائض.

* الطاقة الإنتاجية : تبلغ الطاقـة الإنتاجيـة الإجماليـة للمشروع حوالي 8.550 طن / السنة في ورديتي عمـل، منها حوالـي 5.050 طن من فتات المطاط، وحوالي 3.500 طن من خردة الحديد.

* مصادر التقنية والمشاركة : التقنية من المملكة المتحدة، ويمكن الحصول على التقنية "بما فيها التدريب" كجزء من عقد شراء المعدات لإعادة التدوير وتطبيقات الصناعات اللاحقة.(×××××××)zayed يمنع وضع ارقام الهاتف. للاطلاع على قوانين المنتدى: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24163


----------



## zayed all najjar (15 أبريل 2007)

*قطع للأرضيات من الإطارات المعاد تدويرها*

*قطع للأرضيات من الإطارات المعاد تدويرها*


*بيانات أساسية عن المشروع** :*

864.000 حصيرة / السنة.
:
الإنتاج
3.51 مليون دولار أمريكي = 12.87 مليون ريال قطري.
:
المبيعات
3.32 مليون دولار أمريكي = 12.10 مليون ريال قطري.
:
إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية
38
:
العمالة ​27%
:
مؤشر الربحية (معدل العائد الداخلي)​ 
· الإطار العام للمشروع : تعتبر مشكلة التخلص من الإطارات المستعملة من المشاكل الحقيقية التي تواجه دول مجلس التعاون، ويزداد حجم المشكلة طرديا مع ارتفاع مستوى المعيشة وازدياد أعداد السيارات، من ناحية أخرى فإن الطلب على حصائر المطاط عالية الجودة في ازدياد، ويظهر ذلك من خلال واردات دول المنطقة. يستغل هذا المشروع الإطارات المستعملة لإنتاج حصائر مطاطية خاصة، كما يتم استخدام خردة الحديد الناتجة لأغراض أخرى ذات قيمة مضافة.

· المنتجات والاستخدامات والمواصفات : حصائر خاصة من الإطارات المستعملة طبقا للمواصفات العالمية المعتمدة، وهي منتجات معمرة، مانعة للانزلاق وغير قابلة للتآكل. يتم استخدام خردة الحديد الناتجة في منتجات أخرى ذات قيمة مضافة. ويمكن استخدام الحصائر في أماكن الألعاب، والمكاتب والمستشفيات وأماكن الترفيه.

· المواد الأولية : تتكون من الإطارات المستعملة السائدة وأنواع أخرى من المطاط إذا توفرت. وهي متوفرة في قطر وبقية دول مجلس التعاون، بالإضافة لذلك يتم استخدام بعض مواد اللصق والملونات التي يمكن توفيرها من دول مجلس التعاون أيضا.

· المشروع : المصنع ذو تقنية عالية ومؤتمت لضمان جودة الإنتاج، وهو مطابق للمواصفات العالمية لضمان السلامة وسهولة التشغيل. مخطط المصنع مثالي لتسهيل تدفق المواد الأولية وانسياب الحركة فيه.

· التقنية :حديثة وعمليات الإنتاج متطورة، وهي عبارة عن نظام متكامل تبدأ بمناولة الإطارات المستعملة وتنتهي بإنتاج الحصائر واسترجاع خردة الحديد. الملامح الأساسية للتقنية عبارة عن عمليات ميكانيكية – كيميائية، واستخدام غير كثيف للعمالة، مرونة في إنتاج حصائر متعددة الأنواع، نظام حديث للسيطرة على الغبار.

· الجوانب البيئية :مشروع فريد تم تطويره خصيصا للتغلب على المشكلة البيئية الناتجة جراء الإطارات المستعملة، ينتج المصنع منتجات ذات قيمة مضافة من نفايات المطاط والتي يمكن تدويرها. يتميز هذا المشروع بأن أنظمة التخلص من النفايات تضمن السيطرة المثالية.

· الأسواق : يوجد سوق لهذه الحصائر في دول مجلس التعاون كما في دول العالم. وحاليا لا يوجد تصنيع لهذه الحصائر في دول مجلس التعاون. وعند بداية الإنتاج سوف ينمو الطلب عليها في السوق المحلي، وسيكون انخفاض تكلفة الطاقة الضمان لتكلفة منافسة مقارنة بالمناطق الأخرى.

· الطاقة الإنتاجية :يبلغ إنتاج المشروع 864.000 طن من الحصائر المطاطية سنويا على أساس ورديتين يوميا. ويمكن زيادة الإنتاج بإضافة وردية عمل أخرى عند اتساع السوق لهذه المنتجات.

· مصادر التقنية : التقنية والمعدات متوفرة من شركة كورية


----------



## zayed all najjar (15 أبريل 2007)

*استخلاص المطاط الصناعي من المنتجات المعاد تدويرها*

استخلاص المطاط الصناعي من المنتجات المعاد تدويرها​

* بيانات أساسية عن المشروع :

*الإنتاج*​ 
1.680 طن / سنة
*المبيعات*​ 
2.44 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*إجمالي التكاليف الاستثمارية*​ 
1.70 مليون دولار أمريكي 
*العمالة*​ 
41
*معدل العائد الداخلي "مؤشر الربحية"*​ 
30%​ 

* الإطار العام للمشروع : يمثل هذا المشروع حلا لمشكلة حادة تتمثل في تراكم إطارات السيارات غير الصالحة للاستخدام في منطقة دول مجلس التعاون، حيث يتم تحويل المطاط المفتت إلى مطاط صلد مركب، بما يسمح بقيام صناعة مطاط محلية، ويحقق قيمة مضافة أعلى، وهذا المشروع لا يوجد له مثيل في منطقة دول مجلس التعاون. 

* المنتجات والمواصفات : منتج عالي الجودة من المطاط المصلد. يقلل كثيرا من التكلفة عند استعماله مع مكونات أخرى من المطاط، وذلك لإنتاج تشكيلة واسعة من المنتجات المختلفة، وقد ثبت أن المنتج يحافظ على أكثر من 85% من الخواص الطبيعية للمركبات الأساسية للمطاط عند الاستخدام.

* المواد الأولية : المادة الأولية الأساسية (86%) هي من المطاط المفتت، ويمكن الحصول عليها من مصنع محلي لإعادة تدوير الإطارات، المواد الأخرى مستوردة (14%) وتتكون من خليط من المواد المساعدة لفصل الكبريت من المطاط والماسترباج الخاص بالتماسك، والمطاط الطبيعي.

* المشروع : المشروع صغير، ويستخدم تقنية مجربة، ومعدات حديثة التصميم وعالية الفعالية.

* التقنية : التقنية جديدة ومملوكة، والتشغيل نصف آلي، وتتركز العملية الصناعية في التكسير الميكانيكي والكيميائي للمطاط المراد تدويره.

* الجوانب البيئية : يساهم المشروع في إعادة تدوير نفايات محلية، وبالتالي إنتاج منتج صديق للبيئة. ويعتمد على الكهرباء وبالتالي فليس هناك أية انبعاثات غازية أو أية نفايات ضارة.

* الأسواق : سوف توجه منتجات المشروع نحو أسواق دولة الكويت ودول مجلس التعاون التي يقدر حجمها الحالي بحوالي 12.000 طن، ومن المتوقع أن يكون النمو مستقبلا بنسبة 5% في السنة مع تطور التطبيقات الجديدة، ويمكن في المستقبل توجيه منتجات المشروع نحو أسواق الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا.

* الطاقة الإنتاجية : تبلغ الطاقة الإنتاجية للمشروع 1680 طن / سنة. ويتم بيع الإنتاج إلى كبار المستخدمين وتجار الجملة وذلك في شكل بالات مغلفة بألواح خشبية.

* مصادر التقنية والمشاركة : التقنية متوفرة تحت الترخيص من مالك تقنية له خبرة كبيرة في هذا المجال.(×××××××××××) يمنع وضع أرقام الهواتف


----------



## zayed all najjar (15 أبريل 2007)

*tire & Rubber recycling machineries*

We give below our lowest offer for the tire & Rubber recycling machineries with specification of machinery capacity with output of 2000 Kg per hour for 30 mesh size



No
Parameter
Quantity
Power Required
1
Tire circling cutting machine
1 No
3 Kw
2
Steel wire separating machine 
1 No
15 Kw
3
Tire strip cutting machine
1 No
3 Kw
4
Tire conveyor 
1 No
3 Kw
5
Tire crusher
1 No
45 Kw
6
Rubber block conveyor
2 No
1.1 Kw x 2 = 2.2 Kw
7
Rubber block cutting machine
2 No
45 Kw x 2 = 90 Kw
8
Horizontal belt metalic detective
1 No
1.1 Kw
9
Screw feeder
2 Nos
2.2 Kw x 2 = 4.4 Kw
10
Fabric separating device
2 Nos
5.5 Kw x2 = 11 Kw
11
Calender Magnetic selecting machine
1 No
1.1 Kw
12
Screw feeder 
1 No
3 Kw
13
High quality crumb rubber grinder
4 Nos
66 Kw x 4 = 264 Kw
14
Air blasting collecting machine
2 Nos
7.5 Kw x 2 = 15 Kw
15
Air blasting separating machine
2 Nos
5.5 Kw x 2 = 11 Kw
16
Electronicaly controlling System 
1 No


 Total power required :472Kw
*Total price at our factory including instalation charges :$635178 USD*


----------



## zayed all najjar (15 أبريل 2007)

*Annual Cost Study-recycle tire*

Annual Cost Study

1.00 AUD = 0.225 KWD

Imported Machine Cost =  1,133,000.00 AUD
 = 255,000.000 KWD
(est. 5 years) Annual = 51,000.000 KWD

Plant’s Staff Salaries:

- Plant’s Manager = 1,000KWD X 12 months = 12,000.000 KWD
- Accountant = 500 X 12 = 6,000.000 KWD
- Secretary = 300 X 12 = 3,600.000 KWD
- Delegate = 250 X 12 = 3,000.000 KWD
- (3) Drivers = 250 X 3 X 12 = 9,000.000 KWD
- Foreman = 500 X 12 = 6,000.000 KWD
- (12) Labourers = 150 X 12 X 12 = 21,600.000 KWD
- (2) Marketing Executives = 250 X 2 X 12 = 6,000.000 KWD

*Total = 67,200.000 KWD*


Vehicles:

- (2) Transporting Trucks = 10,000 X 2 = 20,000.000 KWD
- (2) Forklifts = 7,500 X 2 = 15,000.000 KWD
- (2) Cars = 5,000 X 2 = 10,000.000 KWD

*Total (est. 5 Years) = 45,000.000 KWD*


*Total (1 Year) = 9,000.000 KWD*


Plant:

- Land Rental (Annual) = 5000 meters X 3.000 KD = 15,000.000 KWD
- Building of Plant (1000 m2) = 60,000 (est. 5 years) = 12,000.000 KWD
- Plant & Offices’ Furniture = 5,000 (est. 5 years) = 1,000.000 KWD
- Electricity, Water, & Telephone = 5,000.000 KWD

*Total = 33,000.000 KWD*


SUMMARY:

Annual Cost = 160,200.000 KWD
Safety Amount = 20,000.000 KWD

Total Annual Cost = 180,200.000 KWD

Total Annual Cost (AUD) ≈ 800,000.00 AUD 

Est. weight for one tyre = 6 kg.

Est. weight for annual production = 1,000,000 X 6 kg
 = 6,000 tons.

Selling price for one tyre’s product = 125.00 AUD

Total Annual Sale (AUD) = 125 X 6,000 = 750,000.000 AUD 

Profit = -50,000.000 AUD


----------



## zayed all najjar (15 أبريل 2007)

ملخص ملف فرصة استثمار صناعية

مشروع تقطيع وطحن إطارات السيارات المستعملة وإعادة تصديرها للخارج كمواد خام.

ملاحظة: تم تقييم المشروع على أساس التكاليف والأسعار الخاصة بدولة الكويت.

*1- *وصف المشروع :
 مشروع جديد ونعتقد أنه لا يوجد شبيه له في منطقة الخليج العربي.

2-مواصفات المنتج : حبيبات مطاطية.

*3- *المواد الخام :
المستوردة : قليلة جداً.
 المحلية (الكويت والخليج) : إطارات السيارات المستعملة.

*4- *الانتاج :
 الانتاج السنوي – 8000 طن بقيمة مليون دولار أمريكي.
 عدد الدوريات – 2.
 عدد أيام التشغيل – 300 يوم.

*5- *القوى العاملة :
 الانتاج – 6
 الإدارة – 2
 المجموع – 8 أفراد.

*6- *التسويق : المنطقة الجغرافية
1- أوروبا – أستراليا – أمريكا
(في المرحلة الأولى – المنتج الأولي)
2- الكويت ودول الخليج
(في المرحلة الثانية – صناعة المنتج الأولي إلى 180 نوع)

 ملاحظة: كافة الكميات المنتجة في المرحلة الأولى مباعة سابقاً بواسطة عقود مع مالك المصنع (المورد)

*7- *الخدمات :
 كهرباء – ماء – وقود – تلفون
 (مذكورة في الدراسة المرفقة)





*8- *التكنولوجيا المستخدمة (للمصنع)
 النوع : مملوكة – متطورة – عمليات إنتاج مستمرة.
 وصف عملية الانتاج : قطع – تفتيت – طحن.
 مصادر التكنولوجيا : أستراليا – الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – أوروبا.

9-فترة إنتاج وتجهيز المصنع : 12 شهر.

*10- *ربحية المشروع وفترة استرداد رأس المال المستثمر في المصنع
18 شهر استناداً لدراسة المورد.
36 شهر حسب واقع المنطقة العربية.

11- تكلفة المشروع الإجمالية :
 00/1600.000 دولار (فقط مليون وستمائة ألف دولار أمريكي)


----------



## zayed all najjar (21 أبريل 2007)

Used Tire Size - Tire input if under 800 mm by 235 mm (31.5 in by 9.25 in) 
*Processing Capacity *- 1,000 kg/hr (2,200 lb/hr) +/- 10%, average 130 auto tires/hr 
*Output *- 6 to 10 mesh about 500 to 600 kg/hr 1,100 to 1,320 lb/hr 
*Payment *- Irrevocable letter of credit at sight 

*No. **Model **Name of Machines **Quantity **1 *SK-P Conveyor for Used Tire 1 *2 *SK-I Feeder 1 *3 *SK-TR Steel Drawing Machine 1 *4 *SK-U Blowing Machine 1 *5 *SK-M Transfer Feed for Magnet 1 *6 *SK-P Transfer Feed for Steel 1 *7 *SK-P Transfer Feed for Tire Scraps 1 *8 *SK-FP Crusher (6 to 10 Mesh) 1 *9 *SK-U Transfer Feed 1 *10 *SK-A Deflector 1 *11 *SK-L Rough Nylon Screening Machine 1 *12 *SK-FA Fine Nylon Separator 1 *13 *SK-U Absorber for Nylon 1 *14 *SK-V Cyclone for Nylon 1 *15 *SK-U Final Product Blowing Machine 1 *16 *SK-V Cyclone for Crumb Rubber 1 *17 *SK-FC Water Cooling Refrigerator 1 *18 *SK-FV Power Control Box 2 *19 *SK-D Dust Collector 1  Total start-up power 373 hp (279 kw), run power 225 hp (168 kw) 20 pieces 

Water, hydro, and tubes installation for dust collector inside factory is buyers responsibility
Motor oil for oil pressure is buyers responsibility
Installing SK-F Grinder is required for 20 to 60 mesh Crumb Rubber


----------



## zayed all najjar (21 أبريل 2007)

To minimize waste tires pollution and improve properties of asphalt mixtures, properties of recycled tire rubber modified asphalt mixtures using dry process are studied in laboratory. Tests of three types asphalt mixtures containing different rubber ******* (1%, 2% and 3% by weight of total mix) and a control mixture without rubber were conducted. Based on results of rutting tests (60[degrees]C), indirect tensile tests (-10[degrees]C) and variance analysis, the addition of recycled tire rubber in asphalt mixtures using dry process could improve engineering properties of asphalt mixtures, and the rubber ******* has a significant effect on the performance of resistance to permanent deformation at high temperature and cracking at low temperature. 
Keywords: Recycled tire rubber; Asphalt mixtures; Dry process; Properties 
1. Introduction 
With the rapid development of the automobile industry and higher standard of living of people in China, the quantity of autos increased sharply, China is facing the environmental problem related to the disposal of large-scale waste tires. In accordance with the statistic data, 80 million scrap tires were produced in 2002, and with 12% of growth rate every year, the total number of abandoned tires will be expected to reach 120 million in 2005 and 200 million in 2010 [1]. How to deal with the huge number of waste tires has become an urgent problem of environment in China. 
The disposal of waste tires in the world primarily has three ways to deal with such as landfill, burning and recycling. Recycled tire rubber applied to pavement may be the best way to reduce waste tires in large quantities and, at the same time, improve some engineering properties of asphalt mixtures. 
The history of adding recycled tire rubber to asphalt paving material can be traced back to the 1940s when the U.S. Rubber Reclaiming Company began marketing a devulcanized recycled rubber product, called Ramflex[TM], as a dry particle additive to asphalt paving mixture. In the mid-1960s, Charles McDonald developed a modified asphalt binder with the addition of crumb rubber called Overflex[TM] [2]. Crumb rubber can be incorporate by a wet process or dry process. Wet process refers to modification of asphalt cement binder with 5-25wt% of fine tire rubber crumb modifier (CRM) at an elevated temperature. The dry process includes mixing the rubber particles with aggregates prior to addition to asphalt. The main differences between the two processes consist in rubber particle size, rubber amount, rubber function, and incorporation facility [3]. 
Although the dry process presents some advantages in relation to the wet process, mainly concerning the costs involved and to the higher amount of rubber to be used, the research all over the world have concentrated mainly on the wet process. This choice may be explained by the irregular performance of some experiment sections built with the dry process, unlike the wet process, which has presented more satisfactory results [4]. 
This paper presents an experiment research on recycled tire rubber modified asphalt mixtures using dry process. Special designed dense gap-aggregate gradations were employed to give enough space to accommodate rubber. Two laboratory tests were performed to evaluate the performance of resistance to permanent deformation at high temperature and cracking at low temperature of rubber modified asphalt mixtures. Tested results were compared and analyzed statistically. The single factor variance analysis (ANOVA) has been performed to determine the significance at a certain confidence limit. 
2. Test materials and testing program 
2.1. Aggregate, binder, crumb rubber and gradation 
Crushed stones of diabase and limestone were used for coarse aggregate and fine aggregate, respectively. Hydrated lime as mineral filler was obtained from a commercial source. SBS modified asphalt binder was obtained from a commercial petroleum company. A Cycled Rubber Industry Ltd., Shanghai, China, supplied recycled tires rubber. The rubber was granulated under room temperature, and freed of wire and fabric. The range of rubber particle size was 1-3 mm, its appearance was shown in Fig. 1. Table 1 presents the chemical composition of the crumb rubber supplied. 
[FIGURE 1 OMITTED] 
Special designed gap-aggregate gradation was employed, which was similar to the gradation of stone mastic asphalt (13.2 mm nominal maximum size) specified by China [5], but sieve of 2.36 mm was omitted to provide enough room for the rubber particles. The proportion of coarse aggregate (more than 4.75 mm), which is normally expressed in percentage of the total weight of mineral, was adjusted in accordance with the ******* of rubber. 
2.2. Marshall mix design 
The Marshall mix design procedure as specified in ASTM D1559 was used in this study. Laboratory mixing and compaction temperature for all mixtures were selected according to viscosity criteria. Three rubber *******s were considered (1, 2 and 3% by weight of total mix) in dry process mixes. After the addition of crumb rubber, the blending time of aggregate was prolonged 10-20 s to disperse rubber evenly. Three mixtures were compared to a conventional mixture, without rubber, herein denominated control mixture. The samples were compressed by 75 blows per face with the standard Marshall hammer. The optimum asphalt ******* (OAC) of the mixtures was determined considering 4% of air voids. 
2.3. Testing program 
The permanent deformation test, i.e., rutting test, was conducted, employing the wheel-tracking device shown in Fig. 2 for evaluation of pavement performance at high temperature. Samples, which were mixed with optimum asphalt *******s from Marshall mix design and fabricated by the rolling machine, were of dimensions 300 mm x 300 mm in cross-sectional area and 50 mm in height. According to standard test methods of bituminous mixtures for highway engineering (China), the rutting test was performed using 0.7 MPa wheel load at 60[degrees]C temperature under dry condition [6]. During the test, the speed of wheel (N) passing over the center of the sample was 42 cycles a minute. The curve of deformation vs. time was illustrated in Fig. 3, from which the testing indicator of dynamic stability (DS) could be calculated, which can be expressed by following equation: 
DS = ([t.sub.2] - [t.sub.1]) x N/[d.sub.2] - [d.sub.1] 
[FIGURES 2-3 OMITTED] 
The higher DS of asphalt mixtures is the better of the performance of resistance to permanent deformation at high temperature. 
The performance of resistance to cracking at low temperature test, i.e., indirect tensile test at -10[degrees]C according to China Standard was performed using MTS 810 shown in Fig. 4. The samples, which were mixed with optimum asphalt *******s, were fabricated with the standard Marshall hammer. The loading velocity was 1 mm per minute and the displacements were measured using a linear variable displacement transducer. The failure stiffness modulus (FSM), which reflects the flexibility of asphalt mixtures at low temperature, can be quantified by the maximum failure load and displacement. Obviously, the lower failure stiffness modulus is the better of the performance of resistance to cracking at low temperature. 
[FIGURE 4 OMITTED] 
3. Test results and ANOVA analysis 
Properties of aggregate and crumb rubber are shown in Table 2 and SBS modified asphalt binder are shown in Table 3. Fig. 5 illustrates four aggregate gradation curves employed in tests. Test results of the Marshall mix design with rubber modified asphalt mixtures and control mixture are summarized in Table 4, which contain bulk specific gravity, air voids, voids in mineral aggregates (VMA), voids filled with asphalt (VFA), stability, flow and OAC. 
[FIGURE 5 OMITTED] 
DS of the samples in rutting test and failure stiffness modulus in indirect tensile test are shown in Table 5 and Fig. 6. ANOVA analysis was conducted to determine the effect of rubber on properties of asphalt mixtures. In the single-factor tests of ANOVA, rubber ******* was chosen as factor, dynamic stability and failure stiffness modulus were response, respectively. The results of ANOVA analysis are summarized in Table 6. 
[FIGURE 6 OMITTED] 
4. Analytical results and discussion 
4.1. Marshall mix design 
In Table 4, it is found that bulk specific gravity, stability, flow and OAC of asphalt mixtures are affected by the addition of tire rubber. Because the specific gravity of rubber is far less than that of aggregate, the bulk specific gravity of rubber modified asphalt mixtures decrease with the increase in rubber *******s. Due to lower compressive strength and higher elasticity of rubber, the stability and flow decrease with the increase in rubber *******s. The values of stability and flow are both satisfied with the Marshall criteria [7]. The OAC has slight increase for absorption of rubber. 
4.2. Rutting test and indirect tensile test 
Based on Table 5 and Fig. 6, the values of DS and FSM are affected by the addition of tire rubber. In contrast to a conventional mixture without rubber, DS of rubber modified asphalt mixtures increase with the increase in rubber *******, while FSM of rubber modified asphalt mixtures decrease. It could be concluded that the addition of tire rubber in asphalt mixtures using dry process could improve the properties of resistance to permanent deformation at high temperature (60[degrees]C) and cracking at low temperature (-10[degrees]C). 
In Table 6, the case of variance analysis of DS, the value of F (108.066) is bigger than that of [F.sub.citical] (4.06618), it can be concluded that rubber ******* has significant effect on dynamic stability (DS). In the case of variance analysis of FSM, the value of F (19.83701) is also bigger than that of [F.sub.citical] (4.06618), which shows that rubber ******* has significant effect on failure stiffness modulus (FSM). Therefore, the asphalt mixture containing 3% tire rubber has the best performance both at high temperature (60[degrees]C) and low temperature (- 10[degrees]C). 
5. Conclusions and recommendations 
Based on the results of evaluation and analysis, conclusions and recommendations of this study are described as the following: 
1. From the results of Marshall mix design, special gap-aggregate gradation and SBS modified asphalt binder are recommended for recycled tire rubber modified asphalt mixtures using dry process. 
2. All of stability and flow values are satisfied with the Marshall criteria. 
3. Based on the analytical results of rutting test and indirect tensile test, the addition of tire rubber in asphalt mixtures using dry process could improve the properties of resistance to permanent deformation at high temperature and cracking at low temperature. 
4. From the results of ANOVA analysis of rutting test and indirect tensile test, rubber ******* has significant effect on dynamic stability and failure stiffness modulus, and the asphalt mixture containing 3% tire rubber has the best performance both at high temperature and low temperature. 
5. The long-term performance of recycled tire rubber modified asphalt mixtures using dry process will need to be further studied. 
Acknowledgement 
The author gratefully acknowledges the guidance for the paper provided by Professor Lv Weimin from Tongji University of Shanghai. 
Received 17 February 2006; accepted 27 February 2006 
Available online 18 April 2006 
References 
[1] Jiang Zhi-Yun. The status and development of waste tireresources recycling in china. Chinaire Resource Recycling;2005. p. 6-8 [in Chinese]. 
[2] Sacramento county DERA and Bollard & Brennan, Inc., report on the status of rubberized asphalt traffic noise reduction in sacramento county; 1999. p. 3-5. 
[3] Roberts FL, Kandhal PS, Brown ER, Dunning RL. Investigation and evaluation of ground tire rubber in hot mix asphalt. National Center for Asphalt Technology; 1989. NCAT Report No. 83-3. 
[4] Bertollo Sandra A Margarido, Bernucci Liedi Bariani, Fernandes Jose Leomar, Leite Leni Mathias. Mechanical properties of asphalt mixtures using recycled tire rubber produced in Brazil--a laboratory evaluation. TRB 2004 Annual meeting CD-ROM. Washington (DC): TRB, National Research Council; 2004. p. 5. 
[5] Committee of Highway Engineering of Association of China Project Construction Standardization. Technology guide for construction of highway pavement using stone matrix asphalt. SHC F40-01-2002, Beijing; 2002 [in Chinese]. 
[6] Ministry of Communications of PR China. Standard test methods of bitumen and bituminous mixtures for highway engineering. Beijing; 2000 [in Chinese]. 
[7] Ministry of Communications of PR China. Technical specification for construction of highway asphalt pavements. JTG F40-2004, Beijing; 2004 [in Chinese]. 
Weidong Cao *


----------



## منجنيق (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أخي زايد

لكن بعض الدراسات تاريخها 2000 م 

أعني هل لا زالت الفرص قائمة
ثم في بعض الدراسات لم تحدد الدولة و هل كمية الاطارات الموجودة في دول الخليج تستحق انشاء مصنع لاعادة تدويرها

وشكرا


----------



## ahmed_engineer (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير واسكنك فسيح جناته
انا مهندس تخطيط صناعى واريد ان اقوم باعادة تدوير الاطارات فى مصر ولذلك احتاج كل المعلومات التى لديك برجاء تزويدى بالتفاصيل وكلمنى على الخاص وشكرا


----------



## zayed all najjar (28 أغسطس 2007)

سوف انشر كافه الدراسات فى هذا الموضوع وبما ان الاداره تمنع وضع العنوان والهاتف
بمكانكم عمل سيرش على اسمى فانا اكتب باكثر من اربعين موقع
مخلفات من ذهب
تحياتى للجميع زايد


----------



## شارت بلس (26 فبراير 2008)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## frkash (26 مارس 2010)

اخى ممكن اعرف وين تتم توزيع هذة المادة الماططية او كيف تتم التسويق بة وشكرأ


----------

